# urine smell ?



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

So site unseen. I have service call for a urine smell coming from the floor drains in a bakery. It says they have flushed the drains with water but no help. This store has had massive drain problems since it opened less than 2 years ago. They were supposed to rip out the floor and replace the drains it was so bad which ended up never happening. We have no camera at my shop ? Any advice ? The closest bathroom is probably 400 feet away.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Check the camera feeds!:whistling2:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

dclarke said:


> The closest bathroom is probably 400 feet away.


You and Gettinit might be onto something right there...:yes:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Smoke test the drains.... how can you tell by what you don't see....


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

It's possible that there are flour and yeast products under the strainer of the drains. This matter breaking down could cause an ammonia smell. Also checked to see if any of the drains have defective seals around them. I've seen drains where the adjustable strainers were just sitting on the top of sub flooring and all water was just draining around and into the annular spaces around the drain body.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

You have mail dclarke.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll just put a glade air freshener in the strainer under the grate. That'll fix it. I have snaked the floor drain in the bakery previously. There is actual a pic of the pile of trash I removed from it on here. Maybe ill throw some lye in it for good practice too.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

dclarke said:


> I'll just put a glade air freshener in the strainer under the grate. That'll fix it. I have snaked the floor drain in the bakery previously. There is actual a pic of the pile of trash I removed from it on here. *Maybe ill throw some lye in it for good practice too.*




There you go..................:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

With the bathroom 400' away, maybe the baker doesn't want to walk all that distance..........:laughing:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

This is all the info I was given ahead of time. This store has had drain issues since it opened. There was no smell today. 

View attachment 25277


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

dclarke said:


> View attachment 25280


This says it all!:laughing:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

The plumbing company who plumbed this store is out of Texas.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

NTE $1500 .
Thats a good starting figure.:thumbsup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Now everbody here have the tracking number to use and get paid!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep can't be to greedy though I ust pulled out 1499.99. Gots to leave you something to work with lol


----------



## laylazcousen (Mar 14, 2013)

I think the problem lies on you camera feed. Have you checked it?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

laylazcousen said:


> I think the problem lies on you camera feed. Have you checked it?


I think the general problem you have is not posting the proper intro as required on this site.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

issue diapers to all employee for a month

See if the smell goes away


----------

